# Is my tank overstocked?



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks fine to me, especially if all of your fish have been in there a while (couple weeks or more). Water is crystal clear... Now in a few months as the angel and gourami get bigger and platies start having babies it may get a little cramped... 

But looks OK to me today as long as ammonia and nitrites are staying Zero. Just my 2 cents


Edit: Great looking website!


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

I've had all my fish in here since April/May haven't added new fish. I have 2 QT 10 gals. Currently I'm facing an issue we're my EBRs have fluke parasites. I'm treating them now in QT and trying to rule out if overstocking was an issue that caused the parasite/disease in the first place. A lot of people have told me I'm way overstocked with the 1 fish per gal & 1 inch per 12 inch surface rules – which I am, granted I have a planted tank and over filtration which should stabilize overstocking based off those 2 rules right?

Ps I do weekly 50% WC's











Oh yeah, my platies did had fry but they're in QT. Whenever they have fry in the 55 gal usually the other fish eat them because I never see one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreSchoon (Feb 22, 2017)

IMO you are not over stocked. You have good filtration on a well planted tank and you do a 50% wc weekly. I have way more fish in my 4ft planted tank and all are doing well.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joziphoto (Sep 21, 2017)

As long as your water maintenance is done weekly you should be fine. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

As far as I am concerned as long as you have adequate filtration and there are no territorial or size issues overstocking isn't as big a deal as most people make it out to be. Especially when most of the fish are small. Just realize you will have to do more frequent water changes and may deal with some algae issues.

I admire the restraint of people who have just a dozen little fish in a 75 gallon tank. But I also find it a bit boring.


----------



## Tperk9784 (Sep 23, 2017)

Triport said:


> As far as I am concerned as long as you have adequate filtration and there are no territorial or size issues overstocking isn't as big a deal as most people make it out to be. Especially when most of the fish are small. Just realize you will have to do more frequent water changes and may deal with some algae issues.
> 
> I admire the restraint of people who have just a dozen little fish in a 75 gallon tank. But I also find it a bit boring.



I have been telling people this for more years than I can remember.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I also find overstocked is just one of those terms that are too easy to use but we each have our own reasons for the limits we set. Most would consider needing to change water twice a week to keep it running would be over stocked while others would be willing to do twice that amount if they felt there was reason. 
To me, overstocking is a frame of mind and body more than a set number. 
Tank stocking might be compared to how many roommates work in an apartment. If it works, fine , if not changes have to be made as it is "overstocked"!
I would say parasites are more a factor of QT and less about overstocking. Stress from crowding can make the results worse but not cause them if they were not introduced in some way.


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

Agree with everyone here. I have a high tech setup in a 29 gal and about as many fish as you have. Inhabitants live for years - including guppies. Colors and activity are excellent. I can't stop the live bearers from multiplying. Water is crystal clear. I feed 2x daily and probably overfeed with each feeding and nitrates and phosphates are right where I want them: 20ppm and 5ppm (I have to add a little PO4).

Your parameters look excellent, although I prefer temps in the 76-78 range. Plants help a lot. Keep doing what you're doing. I think the concept of overcrowding is important for newbies, until they get the 'feel' for things and may play a greater role in non-planted tanks where it might be difficult to control parameters without constant water changes.

A while ago (started as an experiment), I gradually reduced the biomedia in my filter. I went all the way to having ZERO biomedia in my filter and have been running that way for several months now. Also removed the chemical filter (Purigen) at the same time. Reason was that I wanted my plants to get the ammonia before the bacteria could get it. In the process I found that the substrate can handle the excess that the plants don't get. So, I have a [theoretically] overcrowded overfed tank with no external filter (other than mechanical) and, from my surveys, the fish tell me they are all happy.


----------

